# Podcast re new Sammy, from Geekbeat



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a *recent podcast from Geekbeat *that describes a recent Samsung set. Interesting presentation. Informative.

I don't know if this link will work for all readers.

If it doesn't, please say what happened, what message.


----------

